# Snails and Angelfish



## MadChemist

I have a 29 gallon NPT set up with 6 small angelfish. I let the tank sit for 2 weeks before adding the fish, and a large population of pond and ramshorn snails established itself. Within an hour of adding the angelfish, all of the snails were gone. Whenever the angelfish found a snail, they would gather around it and pick it off the glass, nipping at it as it fell to the gravel. Sometimes they would even swallow the entire snail with its shell.

I was hoping to be able to keep a large population of snails to keep the tank clean. If I were to add some much larger pond snails from my other tanks, would they manage to survive the angelfish's attacks?


----------



## mistergreen

get Malasian trumpet snails. the LFS will give you some for free.


----------



## DataGuru

Larger ramshorn snails would also likely survive. I keep them in my goldfish tanks. It works great because the goldies can't eat the larger ones who keep reproducing and producing a continual supply of smaller snails for goldie snacks.  and the ramshorns do a good job with brown algae.


----------



## kwc1974

I have had that happen before.
Angles are good preditors. If you must have snails MTS are good. They will burrow into the substrate and you will/should have a breeding colony in the substrate where the angles can not get to them. That and they are harder to eat than the Ramshorn. Angles can take out The big ones too

Bu hey, this might be a good thing. The angles are getting a high protein diet. Yum.


----------

